# For our friends to the north



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

http://www.aquabay.ca/ supposed to be a new aquatic auction site. Saw it posted on the aquatic plants mailing list....


Jason


----------



## KyleT (Jul 22, 2002)

Someone beat you to it!

http://www.plantedtank.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4452

Kyle


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Fender963 said:


> Someone beat you to it!
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4452
> 
> Kyle


Doohhhh!!!!!! Sorry for the double post


Jason


----------

